# UPHOLSTERY IN AZ.



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

looking for someone to do O.G. upholstery on my ride, west or central phoenix area if possible. pm me!

thank you


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello,

Why does no one in AZ start a thread on here. I mean got allot of bad ass AZ based paint/body threads but nothing for interior. Id also like to find a good AZ based interior shop as will need one in near future.

Justin


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 21 2010, 10:38 PM~17851795
> *Hello,
> 
> Why does no one in AZ start a thread on here. I mean got allot of bad ass AZ based paint/body threads but nothing for interior. Id also like to find a good AZ based interior shop as will need one in near future.
> ...


Interiors by OG Mandos Customs 602-487-4062 :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

TINOS IN GLENDALE


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Jun 28 2010, 11:09 PM~17913140
> *Interiors by OG Mandos Customs  602-487-4062  :biggrin:
> *


Is that the guy who used to be in Phoenix and now he lives in between Phoenix and Tucson?


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Jul 1 2010, 10:26 PM~17941983
> *Is that the guy who used to be in Phoenix and now he lives in between Phoenix and Tucson?
> *


yeah he stays in eloy now


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Chandler Area


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jul 1 2010, 01:22 PM~17936945
> *TINOS IN GLENDALE
> *


x1966 Went to this place the other day, they do top notch work.


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 16 2010, 09:10 PM~18065951
> *x1966  Went to this place the other day, they do top notch work.
> *


WHATS HIS NUMBER


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Jul 18 2010, 02:43 PM~18075887
> *WHATS HIS NUMBER
> *


7014 North 54th Avenue
Glendale, AZ 85301-2615
(623) 435-1517


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 16 2010, 09:10 PM~18065951
> *x1966  Went to this place the other day, they do top notch work.
> *


x1963


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

West side 91st ave and thomas
Felipe-gets down on custom and og interiors


----------



## Supreme Seventies (Jul 21, 2010)

Bully's Custom Upholstery

480-510-7897 . 123. E Warner Rd. Chandler, AZ

Here is a link to his site with some pics of his work. He did the "CandyMan 65" Conv. is this months issue of LRM.

http://bullyscustomupholstery.blogspot.com/


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

One thing to do is go to shows and read signboards and talk to car owners. There will be a good show next month, flier posted below.










*CARHOP begins at 9p// To Register ($25 to be added to bucket) for hop contact Alex 602-434-3067 *Booth or Registration forms contact Alex 602-434-3067 or stop by M&Sons Shop 623-934-3414 * Email info for copy of Entry forms / Booths / Car hop: [email protected]. An attachment will be sent…The lowrider show awards will be given out at midnight after that the lowriders dont have to stay till 4 am you may leave if you like...for those that want to party and enjoy the rest of the events you are more than welcome to stay!...This event is for all types of crowds to enjoy...remember there is the Wildhorse pass casino and hotel across the street for those that would like to indulge in a little gambling or get a room for the night. JOJO and ALEX would like to make this our formal Invitation to all of Arizona's car clubs and motorcycle clubs ...come out and have a good time bring your family and friends don't miss out!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

any interior guys down to do interior work trade for some paint ?????????? gotta do my 90 caddy


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supreme Seventies_@Jul 20 2010, 07:42 PM~18097241
> *Bully's Custom Upholstery
> 
> 480-510-7897 . 123. E Warner Rd. Chandler, AZ
> ...


 :wow: NICE WORK...


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jul 19 2010, 02:43 PM~18083837
> *West side 91st ave and thomas
> Felipe-gets down on custom and og interiors
> *


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Jun 28 2010, 10:09 PM~17913140
> *Interiors by OG Mandos Customs  602-487-4062  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 8Monte5 (Sep 10, 2008)

My cousin has a shop where they do alot of high end rides and customs....Check'em out.

5023 N. 54th. Ave Suite#7
Glendale, AZ. 85301
602-299-4309
www.afabautoandupholstery.com


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------

